# déjà-vu



## Ely_wochifem

Hola a todos!
Tengo una duda no se como se traduciría esto al español "déjà-vu" 
Alguien que pueda ayudarme?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

¿Tienes una oración completa donde aparezca la frase?

Para mí es: *ya visto/conocido*, pero esperemos las respuestas de los expertos.

Saludos.


----------



## mtr

en el español de Argentina suele usarse directamente la expresión francesa "déjà vu".


----------



## Anthos

Hola a todos:
efectivamente no hay traducción al español de la expresión "*déjà-vu*" y en los textos de Psicología o Filosofía se suele dejar entre comillas o en cursiva. Lo hemos aceptado como un término técnico tomado del francés. Con las licencias que se suelen permitir en los lenguajes especializados, al igual que le ocurre a "feed-back", "stress", etc, etc...
Buenas tardes y un saludo.


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Anthos said:


> Hola a todos:
> efectivamente no hay traducción al español de la expresión "*déjà-vu*" y en los textos de Psicología o Filosofía se suele dejar entre comillas o en cursiva. Lo hemos aceptado como un término técnico tomado del francés. Con las licencias que se suelen permitir en los lenguajes especializados, al igual que le ocurre a "feed-back", "stress", etc, etc...
> Buenas tardes y un saludo.


 

Gracias!! eso parece que se acerca mas al texto que yo estoy leyendo..


----------



## puri

Podrías decirme qué significa exactamente, ¿es una frase hecha?. Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## jeansolpartre

Hola, puri. "Déjà vu" significa literalmente "ya visto". Y sí, es un término internacional, utilizado en psicologia. Es la sensación de haber visto antes algo que en teoría se vive por primera vez.


----------



## yserien

Si, por supuesto. Yo pienso que tambien se puede ampliar con el mismo sentido  a otras cosas y conceptos de la vida, no desdeñándo la psicología,claro está.Saludos Y bienvenido al foro.-


----------



## puri

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Saludos


----------



## IsaSol

Sì claro, Yserien: en otros ambitos tambien se usa el "déjà vu". La moda por ejemplo: *c'est du déjà vu*= esta pasado de moda...etc.


----------



## rodolfoc

Cual es sentido mas comun de esta palabra, muy utilizada en varios idiomas, por ejemplo: ce ton déjà vu.
Rodolfo


----------



## tatou

Significa "ya visto".
En Francés "déjà vu" se puede utilizar como un adjetivo

Ejemplo: Ce style déjà vu
Que significa:
"Este estilo ya se ha visto". En el sentido de que es un estilo que no es original.

Pero más comúnmente se utiliza como un nombre común:
Ejemplo:

"Ce film, c'est du déjà vu"
Que significa: "Esta película es algo que ya se ha visto". En el sentido de que no es una película original.

Otro ejemplo clásico pero con otro significado mas místico:
"J'ai eu un déjà vu"
Que significa:
"Tengo la impresión de ya haber visto/vivido esto". Es la sensación que a veces uno suele tener cuando se tiene la impresión de ya haber estado en un lugar antes.

Espero que te haya ayudado

tatou


----------



## papyzen

Hola,

En français, lorsqu'il s'agit du substantif, celui-ci s'écrit *déjà-vu*:

_Ce paysage me laisse une impression de déjà-vu_.


----------



## tatou

Exact.

J'ai oublié le trait d'union.


----------



## totor

tatou said:


> Otro ejemplo clásico pero con otro significado mas místico:
> "J'ai eu un déjà vu"
> Que significa:
> "Tengo la impresión de ya haber visto/vivido esto". Es la sensación que a veces uno suele tener cuando se tiene la impresión de ya haber estado en un lugar antes.



Éste es el único caso que directamente no se traduce, porque es una sensación universal incorporada en la lengua directamente en francés.


----------



## dieudusoleil

como se dijo antes "déjà vu" es una expresión ya como establecida y que al menos en español, inglés y por supuesto en frances, no sé si en otros idiomas se use, se usa esta expresión para referirse a la sensación que se tiene de ya haber visto algo o a algo vivido, aunque tambien existe la expresión déjà vecu (ya vivido). Por lo cual una traducción exacta no existe, aunque está el termino de paramnesia que es el termino en español que más se le acerca.


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Es cierto, en español se usa  la expresión francesa ("acabo de tener un déjà-vu"), pero normalmente pronunciándola "a la española" (la "j" como una "y", la "v" como una "b" y la "u" como si fuera "ou").....


----------



## chlapec

Orbayu said:


> Bonjour,
> Es cierto, en español se usa la expresión francesa ("acabo de tener un déjà-vu"), pero normalmente pronunciándola "a la española" (la "j" como una "y", la "v" como una "b" y la "u" como si fuera "ou").....


 
Pues a mi me parece que se suele pronunciar más "deyab*í*".


----------



## mybutterflyx

Hey, 
Sé que este _thread _tiene un tiempo ya, pero al leer las diferentes respuestas me he dado cuenta de que algunos escribían "déjà-vu" con guión y otros no. Y aquí surge mi duda: ¿se escribe con o sin? ¿O hay caso especiales?


----------



## jprr

mybutterflyx said:


> ... al leer las diferentes respuestas me he dado cuenta de que algunos escribían "déjà-vu" con guión y otros no. Y aquí surge mi duda: ¿se escribe con o sin? ¿O hay caso especiales?


*En principe*  "déjà-vu" - avec trait d'union, justement du fait qu'il comporte le trait d'union, est un substantif (cf post #13) qui renvoie à une réalité qui n'a rien à voir avec "déjà vu" (en deux mots, et qui se traduisent normalement) ...
Après, il faut compter avec les hésitations et les erreurs toujours possibles


----------

